#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  Fundamentals of Engineering (FE)

## Mohamed

*Fundamentals of Engineering (FE)*


*What is the FE exam?*

The Fundamentals of Engineering (FE) exam is a measure of minimum competency to enter the profession. Many colleges and universities encourage students to take the FE exam as an outcomes assessment tool upon the completion of the education coursework. 

Employers hiring recent engineering graduates often look to see if the applicant has successfully passed the FE exam. Passing the exam also demonstrates how serious you are about your engineering career.
*
When and where do I take the FE exam?
*The best time to take the Fundamentals of Engineering (FE) exam is while you are enrolled in college, typically the last semester of your final year. Taking the FE exam while you're still in school or just finishing up gives you flexibility. You're most prepared and in test-taking mode while you're in your final year of the engineering program. If you decide later that you want professional licensure, you will have to take the FE exam first. Passing the FE exam also demonstrates to a potential employer that you are committed to your career and that you've achieved a specific level of competency in your undergraduate training. 

Nearly 75% of the people who take the FE exam pass it the first time. Evidence shows that pass rates decrease the longer someone waits to sit for the exam. 

 
* 
How do I sign up?*

The exam is offered in October and April each year. It's best to contact the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] in the state where your college or university is located to find out details about exam registration. Most boards evaluate education and experience as a prerequisite to an applicant's acceptance to take the FE exam, and may have requirements about when in your academic training you can take the FE exam. These requirements vary from state to state, so it is recommended that you contact the appropriate licensing board for information about their requirements. 



Where do I take the exam?  

You will most likely take the FE exam in the state in which your college or university is located since the exams are scheduled for October and April. Contact the state licensing board for more information. You do not have to take the FE exam in the state in which you want to work. However, you do have to apply for P.E. licensure in the state in which you want to work.

source
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Fundamentals of Engineering (FE)

----------


## Mohamed

What can I expect from the FE exam?     

The Fundamentals of Engineering (FE) exam covers topics found in typical EAC/ABET-accredited baccalaureate engineering programs. Check out the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] (PDF). 

It is recommended that you consider taking the exam in your final year of schoolwhile the information is still fresh on your mind. After you pass the FE exam, your board may designate you as an engineer intern (EI). In the past, the term "engineer-in-training" (EIT) also has been used to recognize this step in your career path toward professional licensure. 

The exam is closed book; however, you are provided with a **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] containing information that examinees are not expected to commit to memory. 

The current version of the FE exam has a 4-hour morning session common to all examinees. The topics on the morning session of the exam generally cover the first 90 semester credit hours of engineering coursework (five semesters at 18 credit hours per semester). In the afternoon session, you have a choice between two exam formats: a general exam and a discipline-specific exam. 

 Morning Session

 
  Engineering Statistics 
 Economics
 Electricity & Magnetism 
  Chemistry
  Ethics
 Fluid Mechanics 
 Strength of Materials
 Thermodynamics
 Mathematics
 Statics & Dynamics 
 Computers
 Material Properties    
Afternoon Session

 
General Exam 
  Designed for all other disciplines
Discipline Specific Exams 
 Choose one of these disciplines: 
     Chemical
 Civil
 Electrical
 Environmental
 Industrial
 Mechanical       

The exam booklet for the afternoon session contains seven exams. All seven of these exams typically reflect questions from your upper-division subjects (the last two years of the engineering coursework). 

You will not have to decide whether you will take the general exam or one of the discipline-specific exams until the day of the examination. However, there may be specific rules, subject to any locally imposed rules by the state licensing board administering the exam. For more information about whether you should choose the general vs. the discipline-specific exam formats, **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## Mohamed

*How is the FE exam scored?    * 

The 120 morning questions are each worth one point. The 60 afternoon questions are each worth two points. Check out the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] on the NCEES Web site to learn more about test scoring. 

*How can I prepare for the exam?* 
There are many resources available to help you prepare for the Fundamentals of Engineering (FE) exam. The NCEES offers both sample examinations and diagnostic tools prepared by engineering professionals and reviewed annually and revised as needed. View the complete listing of **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] or call the NCEES Customer Service Department at 1-800-250-3196 if you have questions about exam preparation materials. 

Because books cannot be taken into the FE exam rooms, the NCEES provides a copy of the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] at the exam site, which is to be returned at the end of the exam. This is the only reference you will have during the exam. 

The **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] contains only reference formulas and tables; no example questions are included. It is not designed to assist in all parts of the FE exam. For example, some of the basic theories, conversions, formulas, and definitions that you are expected to know have not been included. 

You can obtain a **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] in advance of the exam for review, but the copy you purchase in advance cannot be brought to the exam. Some licensing boards furnish their applicants with a Reference Handbook that has been recycled from a previous administration. These recycled copies may or may not be the version used for the next exam administration. 

Many other commercially available books also contain worked examples and sample questions. 

*    Should I take the general or the discipline-specific exam? 

*

Many questions come up when students are deciding whether they should take the general or the discipline-specific format in the afternoon session of the Fundamentals of Engineering (FE) exam. And some misinformation has circulated about which afternoon session version is better for examinees to take. Probably you should take whichever format you feel most comfortable with. Here's some information that might help you decide what to do.

*Myth:* The discipline-specific exam is newer and therefore harder.       *Response:* Remember, all the exams are updated and reviewed every 57 years.    
*Myth:*  There are limited preparation materials for the discipline- specific.     *Response:* This is not the case. NCEES produces many different formats to help you prepare for each discipline. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to learn more about the preparation materials available.   
*Myth:*  The brighter students take the discipline-specific.     *Response:* NCEES compared the scores in the morning session for each of the afternoon session groups. Each group scored about the same in the morning session. Since the morning session is the same for both groups, this indicates that students taking the discipline-specific format are not brighter than those who take the general format.   
*Myth:* The general is  easier than the discipline-specific.     *Response:*  Students who take the discipline-specific exam often do better or the same as those who took the general exam. NCEES believes this is probably because the information on the exam is from the last two years of your coursework, which is usually when you declare a discipline in engineering.

----------


## ahmed morshidy

Reading the topic, finding that this exam is hold in USA only , is it also for USA student only?

----------


## Mohamed

> Reading the topic, finding that this exam is hold in USA only , is it also for USA student only?



the exam also hold out of USA but under supervision of National Council of Examiners for Engineering and Surveying in the United States

and now it's available at The American University in Cairo , there was An orientation session About FE Exam from about one weeks ago at *AUC* exactly at Saturday, January 17, 2009 , i have the papers of this orientation i will scan it and share it with the form

----------


## ahmed morshidy

Eng/Mohamed Elhagar
I'm waiting for a copy of AUC session 
thanks.

----------


## Ali366

Hi friends,

Does any body have sample questions or preparation booklets or books for PE and FE exams? I would be grateful if any body could upload a "go by" or some thing.

Thanks a lot

----------


## johnexxon

Thank You

----------


## Mohamed

> Eng/Mohamed Elhagar
> I'm waiting for a copy of AUC session 
> thanks.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmed morshidy

How much does it cost in the AUC?

----------


## ivanilych

thanks

----------


## Mohamed

> How much does it cost in the AUC?



course + exam in AUC for Egyptian about 450 $

----------


## engsamer

I have materials for fe /Pe 
it cost 1000 l.E


0165536199See More: Fundamentals of Engineering (FE)

----------


## helalmallick

Asalam-o-aliakum 

Very good information jazakallah ..i am a mechanical engineer of indian origin but working in abuDhabi ...i have in total 8 years of experience in oil and gas Construction and commisioning ..I want to know whether  the FE and PE exam is  beneficial for me? ....or  beneficial only for those who work in USA. Also if u dont mind will u plzz give info about the places outside USA where we can take  FE and PE exam .Example Middle east.
Thanks and Regards
helalmallick@gmail.com

----------


## sheik145

Kind Attn: Mr.Helal Mallick, Wa alaikkum Salam Rahmathullah... I'm also working in Oil & Gas - Engineering Design field. As I have studied about these exams, FE & PE, which are really helpful for the people like us in Oil & Gas side. This is not available in India. But It is being organised by American University f Sharjah in UAE. Kindly go thru below websites, which will give you complete information as you required.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

